# Aggiungere partizione

## trespass

Vi chiedo una delucidazione: io ho un hd con cui condivido windows e linux. In particolare:

hda1 (win)  hda5,6,7 (linux)

vorrei creare una nuova partizione ext3 per installare della roba senza intaccare quella originale di gentoo e montarla quando mi serve.

hda1 (win) [nuova partizione] hda5,6,7 (linux)

Ora viene il problema: se con partition magic la creo, saltano i nomi delle altre partizioni (scalano tutte di un posto diventando hda6,7,8 se la creo prima, giusto?) e quindi linux non boota più? 

hda1 (win) hda5 (nuova partizione) hda6,7,8 (linux)

Che devo fare? Correggere tutto scalando di un posto o lo fa linux in automatico quando trova la partiziona nuova e si "aggiorna"? Forse sono stato un po' contorto ma vi chiedo una risposta per favore!!!   :Sad: 

Ciao e grazie

Massimo.

----------

## cerri

Dovresti dirci come stanno configurate al momento le tue partizioni.

# fdisk -l /dev/hda

CMQ sei sicuro che partition magic supporti l'ext3? Fino a un po' di tempo fa no.

----------

## trespass

/dev/hda1   *         1        6805    54661131     7       HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2          6806      7476    5389807+     f        Win95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5          6806      6869    514048+      82      Linux swap

/dev/hda6          6870      7461    4755208+    83      Linux

/dev/hda7          7462      7476    120456         83      Linux

questo è l'output...

----------

## cerri

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda1 * 1 6805 54661131 7 HPFS/NTFS
> 
> /dev/hda2 6806 7476 5389807+ f Win95 Ext'd (LBA)
> 
> /dev/hda5 6806 6869 514048+ 82 Linux swap
> ...

 

Ma... sto leggendo male e non ci sto capendo niente oppure tu hai fatto una partizione estesa win95 e ci hai messo linux dentro!?!!?!?

Se e' cosi', e' la prima volta che la vedo  :Smile: .

CMQ L'unica cosa che puoi fare (ammettendo che il tuo disco sia pieno) e' ridurre la partizione ntfs e aggiungere una partizione primaria che verra' chiamata hda3. Oppure volevi fare qc di diverso?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Non si può mettere Linux su una partizione per Windows   :Shocked: 

----------

## Sym

Se fai una partizione primaria (hda3) non dovresti avere problemi con il cambiamento delle label perchè le partizioni sui cui hai installato linux sono logiche. Cmq puoi sempre provare ad aggiungere la partizione con fdisk e vedere come si comporta senza salvare quando esci la tabella delle partizioni. Ciao   :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Non si può mettere Linux su una partizione per Windows  

 

Allora qc mi spieghi quella tabella delle partizioni!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Sad:   :Question: 

----------

## mrfree

credo che cerri abbia ragione, le tue partizioni linux sono in una estesa microzozz !!?!!!

La cosa è fattibile, ma a che pro???

 :Twisted Evil:   S A C R I L E G I O   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## trespass

Nessun pro, mi sono semplicemente sbagliato.. però funziona almeno per ora senza darmi problemi di sorta  :Smile:  Dovrei rimediare? E come?

----------

## mrfree

allora... mi vengono 2 cose in mente

1) APPLICABILE SOLO SE PM SUPPORTA IL TUO FS: se hai Partition Magic installato sotto winzozz (come hai scritto nel tuo post) puoi provare a convertire le tue partizioni linux in primarie. FAI ATTENZIONE che in questo modo le tue attuali hda5,6,7 diventeranno hda2,3,4 rispettivamente (se non hai altre primarie già definite, in tal caso considera che puoi fare massimo 4 primarie in un hdd) per ovviare al conseguente mancato boot di linux aggiungi una entry in grub (o lilo) puntando alla nuova partizione PRIMA DI INIZIARE la procedura descritta.

Una volta riavviato il sistema (oppure prima, non fa molta differenza) modifica il file /etc/fstab adeguandolo alle nuove partizioni.

2) se la procedura 1 non dovesse funzionare per qualche motivo, forse potrà esserti utile

```
dd if=/dev/hdaX of=/dev/hdbY

(sostituire a X,Y il numero della partizione)

```

in pratica "clona" una partizione X su una Y

comunque fai un bel 

```
 man dd 
```

 per maggiori dettagli

----------

## bsolar

Perché non cancelli il contenuto di hda1 e metti la ext3 li?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## trespass

per mrfree --> grazie, ottimo consiglio.. proverò a segure le tue istruzioni e incrocio le dita, spero di non fare casini  :Smile:  ti farò sapere presto, spero non in lacrime!

per bsolar --> perchè purtroppo windows mi serve ancora, io studio statistica e il SAS ce lo dà l'università gratis solo per windows e non voglio spendere 20.000 per comprarmi la versione linux  :Sad: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ma... fai tre partizioni, una Win, una Linux swap ed una linux primaria   :Shocked:  Dove sta il problema?  :Smile: 

----------

## mrfree

dani, quello che illustri è il risultato finale, ma al nostro amico serve un modo per arrivarci dalla sua situazione attuale, un po' incasinata  :Wink: 

trepass: dopo aver risolto il tuo problema, che ne dici di provare a far girare il software di cui parli utilizzando wine sotto linux???

----------

## trespass

Non penso che funzionerà mai... il software di cui parlo è un matlab con funzioni statistiche.. ce la può fare wine??comunque proverò!!

----------

## cerri

Wine forse no, ma vmware...  :Smile: 

CMQ Dani, e' meglio averne un po' piu' di partizioni per linux...  :Smile: 

/boot

/

/home

/usr

/var

tmp

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> CMQ Dani, e' meglio averne un po' piu' di partizioni per linux... 
> 
> /boot
> 
> /
> ...

 

Dipende dalle necessità. Per una macchina desktop non ha molto senso che uno si complichi la vita con troppe partizioni (anche se può essere interessante armeggiarci un po' se non lo si ha mai fatto...).

----------

## cerri

Beh, fare solo root pero' MAI   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

NON MI CONVINCERETE MAI   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  AHAHAHAHAHAHAH   :Cool: 

----------

